# الهندسة التصنيعية(manufacturing engineering)؟؟؟!!!!



## نحو الامام (1 أغسطس 2008)

كثير من الطلاب والدارسين او الراغبين في دراسة الهندسة يختلط عليهم الامر بين الهندسة الصناعية (industrial engineering) والهندسة التصنيعية (manufacturing engineering) وسبب ذلك الاختلاط قد يكون اما بتشابه الاسمين حيث ان المصدرين (صناعة) و (تصنيع) مشتقان من الفعل ذاته (صنع) او لوجود عدد من المواد المشتركة بين التخصيصن...... وتعريف الهندسة التصنيعية حسب (SME جمعية المهندسين التصنيعين)
"هي ذلك المجال الهندسي الذي يتطلب دراية وخبرة بالعلوم التطبيقية لفهم وتطبيق والتحكم بالاجراءات والاساليب الهندسية لعمليات التصنيع والطرق الانتاجية ويتطلب المقدرة للتخطيط للاجراءات التصنيعية وتطوير الالات والعمليات والمعدات والادوات, ولدمج المنشآت والانظمة لانتاج منتجات ذات جودة عالية وبأمثل النفقات".. وتنقسم المواد التي تدرس في الهندسة التصنيعية بشكل عام الى اربعة اقسام رئيسية وهي كالتالي:
1) المواد الميكانيكية:


machine design
statics
dynamics
mechanics of materials
thermofluid (thermodynamic + fluid)l
engineering materials
2) المواد التصنيعية وهي كالتالي:


manufacturing processes (milling, turning, shaping ...etc)l
theory of metal cutting
plastics (polymer) processing
ceramics and composite processing
machine tool design
production tooling (jigs&fixtures,gear manufacturing,press tools)l
micro/nanotechnology manufacturing
CNC machining
manufacturing automation ( plc and robotics)l
CIM (computer integrated manufacturing)
3) مواد التصميم:


CAD
CAD/CAM
FEA (FINITE ELEMENT ANALYSIS
4) المواد التخطيطية والادارية:


engineering management
production planning and control
ergonomics
هذا بالاضافة الى المواد الاساسية كالتفاضل والتكامل والجبر وغيرها. 
و آمل في نهاية هذا الشرح ان يزول اللبس بين الهندسة الصناعية والهندسة التصنيعية.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أمجد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ...........


----------



## ابو حموده (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تقريباً هي مشابهة لهندسة الإنتاج ...........فالمنهاج قريب جداً اختصاصي ، رغم أنني متخرج منذ عشرين عاماً ..


----------



## هيثم محمد ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الالات الميكانيكية ما تزال فى تقدم مستمر 
من حيث التصميم أو العمل عليها


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووا


----------

